# KMPowell's Avatar



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is rude and offensive and not funny at all. Please remove.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've now found that Kev actually moved the thread here from the flame room.


Jonah said:


> Who moved it if it wasn't your good self ?


I hope this answers your question. Don't forget there are quite a few mods who can do this and not just me.

As I posted earlier if swearing reappeared I was going to remove the thread...so I have. Since moderators have no control over the contents of sigs I suggest if you are unhappy then you send a message to Jae as he is the only one who can do something.

Thread contents moved (to the Moderators Quarantine area for Jae's perusal) and this is now locked.


----------

